# Canine teeth...



## lozzibear (Sep 13, 2010)

I was wondering what people feed to clean their dogs canine teeth? The rest of Jake's teeth are gorgeous and pearly white, but his canines are starting to get a bit yellow (no tartar though). I got him a lambs leg to help, but he didn't really use them a great deal... Any suggestions on what I could try? Thanks!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

The chicken bones my dogs get are working WONDERS.


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

I feed turkey necks approximately 2 to 3 days a week and brush the canines daily. You may want to check with Dude and Bucks Mama regarding size appropriate feeding suggestions as well, as turkey necks are HUGE for my Doxie.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

My dog's canines are still somewhat yellow also - i am sure the reason why is he ALWAYS finds a corner to gnaw on. He doesn't like to grab and pull with his canines.

I need to find something like a head, round and with no edges, that's pretty big - like a pumpkin in meat.


----------



## Filth (Oct 5, 2011)

Something like this


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

pigs feet are amazing for cleaning canines


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

Tobi said:


> pigs feet are amazing for cleaning canines


I ran out and bought 6 split pig's feet. He chewed on one for a few days (I would hold it) and now he runs from them! I agree, if you can get your dog to go for pig's feet, they are great!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Hmmm, Mollie still has yellowing on her canines (eye teeth, Sozzle). She even had her teeth cleaned 4 or so months ago and the yellowing is back. So she obviously does not use those teeth at all. I also give her all sorts of food, pig feet, tails, turkey necks, nothing seems to help. 
At one stage I figured the problem would be fixed if I gave her big hunks of boneless meat to chew on. The theory being that in order to eat it, she'd have to sink her all teeth into it to tear it apart and would therefore clean those canine's. But, no go. 
I guess I'm just going to have to start brushing just those 2 teeth - all the others are lovely.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Hmmm, Mollie still has yellowing on her canines (eye teeth, Sozzle). She even had her teeth cleaned 4 or so months ago and the yellowing is back. So she obviously does not use those teeth at all. I also give her all sorts of food, pig feet, tails, turkey necks, nothing seems to help.
> At one stage I figured the problem would be fixed if I gave her big hunks of boneless meat to chew on. The theory being that in order to eat it, she'd have to sink her all teeth into it to tear it apart and would therefore clean those canine's. But, no go.
> I guess I'm just going to have to start brushing just those 2 teeth - all the others are lovely.


With Snorkels, I give her a beef rib - she does alot of flossing because she only HAS her four canine teeth and she can't crack the bone.

I was wondering if I should try something like that with Rebel, although with a bone that's alot bigger. I can't figure out what bone that would be, though.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

The chicken quarters we were giving Dude helped a lot since the bones are so oddly placed (IMO). I think what really did it was leg bones from calves. We got to order day old bull calves and since they were so young we could feed the legs too. He would puncture holes in the bone with his canines. They were really meaty so we would trim some of the meat off for a boneless meal later to get it down to about 1 1/2 lbs and that would be his meal for the day. The meat we cut off would go to his boneless meal the next day. He could gnaw on it for hours and because there was still so much meat on them he had to grip and pull with his canines. Mind, these were one day old calves. 

We also have the lower leg bones that we give them as treats. They love the hooves. I freaked out our next door neighbors though because I forgot to bring them in one day! We keep them in the freezer when they aren't chewing on them so they don't go bad too quickly.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

For me its the opposite, Ruby's canines are sparkling white, but in the back a couple are a tiny bit yellowish.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> He could gnaw on it for hours and because there was still so much meat on them he had to grip and pull with his canines. Mind, these were one day old calves.


That's exactly what I need - a big recreational bone. Not sure I have access to baby calves legs, though. I'll have to ask around.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

xellil said:


> That's exactly what I need - a big recreational bone. Not sure I have access to baby calves legs, though. I'll have to ask around.


You could see what you can do about dairy farms. They don't want the bull calves. I don't know how you would go about doing that but that is (from what I heard) where our calves came from. Dairy farms have no use for them. You could find out how you could get one. Not alive though... I would end up keeping it...


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I got some beef neck bones, real meaty from the butcher here and he was so nice cut the neck into pieces meal size when they are done eating one of those there teeth all of them are so bright white. They chew those bones down to nothing so fast. Someone also told me lamb neck bones and pig neck bones are also good. I haven't tried those yet.


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

personally I have found trotters or ribs of some sort due to the size really clean all the teeth


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

I have to brush Zoey's teeth with Petzlife Oral Gel as she still with Raw feeding is getting tartar buildup. I do give lots of RMB's like ribs, turkey/chicken necks etc. but just her genetics/size etc she builds it up quickly.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

There is a gel that you can put on the dogs teeth at night which helps to soften the plaque, and then it is easier removed with either brushing or rmb's. I used to use it when feeding kibble but stopped when I switched to raw, but seeing that her back teeth still have some plaque I think I will try this and see how it works with rmbs because I used it when I just brushed her teeth. Fresh Breath Gel, NO Brushing Required


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Filth said:


> Something like this


the head would work great.

lamb necks - whole ones....or anything that requires some work.....i know the beef ribs we get for our dogs...the ones that should be sitting on top of a beef rib roast, but the stupid butchers cut them off....don't get me started on that....makes them use all of their teeth.

the more complicated the bony meal is, the more likely it is they will use all of their teeth.


----------



## flippedstars (May 22, 2010)

Dental health is going to vary by breed...even if fed a perfect PMR diet, some dogs will still need a little extra 'help'...I suggest buying a toothbrush, some enzymatic toothpaste, and some Petzlife dental spray. Once a day give those teeth a good scrub and double check the teeth at the very back are staying clean on their own as well. It certainly won't hurt! I have to brush all 7 of my dog's teeth every single day to keep their mouths truly healthy...it bothers me that PMR people often think they don't have to do anything additional for dental health when really it truly varies by breed. The smaller a muzzle is or the tighter lipped a dog, the higher the likelyhood they will need extra help. Sure PMR does most of the work but these ARE human created breeds, there has been no natural selection for the most part in their design, and the reality is, while their digestive track is 'all wolf' and their teeth often represent the wolve's teeth in smaller or larger sizes, they AREN'T the teeth of a wolf and it is our responsibility to care for them.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Trust me to have the only weird dog in this place. I've fed Mollie necks, trotters, all sorts of bones and pork ribs too. Won't do the beef ribs anymore as I'm sure that's what fractured her molar - not saying that's what will happen to everyone, but I think her size means that she can only just crunch the the ribs, but she has to exert a lot of pressure to do so and the loud cracking and snapping sounds don't sound right to me.
Never mind, this week I'm going to look at a couple of these gels and check out the ingredients. All the reviews seem to say they work miracles. Hell, I should try them on myself, cheaper than getting my teeth whitened!


----------



## flippedstars (May 22, 2010)

MollyWoppy said:


> Trust me to have the only weird dog in this place. I've fed Mollie necks, trotters, all sorts of bones and pork ribs too. Won't do the beef ribs anymore as I'm sure that's what fractured her molar - not saying that's what will happen to everyone, but I think her size means that she can only just crunch the the ribs, but she has to exert a lot of pressure to do so and the loud cracking and snapping sounds don't sound right to me.
> Never mind, this week I'm going to look at a couple of these gels and check out the ingredients. All the reviews seem to say they work miracles. Hell, I should try them on myself, cheaper than getting my teeth whitened!


You DONT have the only weird dog!! Many dogs need help...bite malocclusions, missing teeth, extra teeth, retained baby teeth, muzzle shape and type all play a role in the type of dental assistance a PMR dog NEEDS. If anyone argues that, they are in denial


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I just realized they dont show the ingredients for the Tropiclean clean teeth gel which I just posted (Fresh Breath Gel, NO Brushing Required). So Ill type them out for anyone who might be interested in taking a closer look at it, the ingredients seem ok, a lot better than that "Suzy's tartar liquid" you add to water. 

Purified water, corn alcohol, natural mint, glycerin, natural cleanser, aloe vera, carbopol, chlorophyllin, green tea extract


----------



## flippedstars (May 22, 2010)

The cheapest, probably most effective thing you can use is 1/2 water, 1/2 3% hydrogen peroxide...dip the brush in that, brush away...the reason it is effective is the tiny bubbles 'wiggle' up under the gumline and take their cleaning seriously  The sprays of course make their mouths 'smell' cleaner, and are more effective in getting rid of serious buildup, but as far as staying clean, I have found hydrogen peroxide is fabulous.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

If using hydrogen peroxide, make sure it is food grade though.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Hmmm, Mollie still has yellowing on her canines (eye teeth, Sozzle). She even had her teeth cleaned 4 or so months ago and the yellowing is back. So she obviously does not use those teeth at all. I also give her all sorts of food, pig feet, tails, turkey necks, nothing seems to help.
> At one stage I figured the problem would be fixed if I gave her big hunks of boneless meat to chew on. The theory being that in order to eat it, she'd have to sink her all teeth into it to tear it apart and would therefore clean those canine's. But, no go.
> I guess I'm just going to have to start brushing just those 2 teeth - all the others are lovely.


Thanks for that MollyWoppy, I am hopeless at using correct term for dog's teeth so have just looked it up to make sure and yes Stanley's lower canines on the inside look brownish and stained even though he has boney meals everyday. I don't know anyone who brushes their dog's teeth, is it an American thing?. The rest of his teeth look pretty good considering greyhounds are notorious for NOT having good teeth and he did have a dental before we got him in Feb. I am not too worried though but he does have some enamel missing from his little front teeth Incisors? according to my husband. I always look at other people's dog's teeth now and most have really white ones and these people are not raw feeders, so maybe it is luck, breed or they like to chew toys or something? I'm not sure. I know genetics probably comes into it aswell. This is a subject I have been wondering about for a while now and will read with interest.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't brush my dog's teeth. That's something (at least in my experience) that you have to start early. Rebel will let me poke all over him, but he doesn't like my fingers in his mouth.

I'm not sure a little discoloration means tooth decay. Rebel's teeth in the back were black/brown (not just yellow) and underneath that, after he started raw, were teeth in generally good shape.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Filth said:


> Something like this


I wish I had easy access to heads... Our butcher can get them for us but they are expensive.


----------



## Filth (Oct 5, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> I wish I had easy access to heads... Our butcher can get them for us but they are expensive.


I found one this morning, and a price was about 3$ for a whole head.  Since I lived in the United States I can surely tell that meat is cheaper in Serbia.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Filth said:


> I found one this morning, and a price was about 3$ for a whole head.  Since I lived in the United States I can surely tell that meat is cheaper in Serbia.


It's sad, it's extremely expensive... and mostly because of the control the government has to extend on everything  

At a facility i buy things from they charge about 20$ for a cow head, but nobody around here really eats, goat, or llama, or horse. I noticed that you fed a lot of horse to the pups, have you eaten it as well, i'm just curious as to how the texture, and taste compares to a beef. :becky:


----------



## Filth (Oct 5, 2011)

Tobi said:


> I noticed that you fed a lot of horse to the pups, have you eaten it as well, i'm just curious as to how the texture, and taste compares to a beef. :becky:


Horse meat is known as very healthy one. We feed it to our dogs, and they love it. It is really strong, so we usually mix it with beef. However, it is not that easy to find it here in Belgrade(capital of Serbia) since they sell it only few places in the city.

I have eaten it as well. Most of the doctors here recommend it as a best meat. I tried it as a horse sausages(which are actually half beef half horse) and it has a great, strong taste. So in general it is stronger than beef, but it stills tastes good. I also ate horse meat goulash, and it tastes very good.

It is around 1 am over here, I'm gonna go to bed now, talk to you tomorrow.


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

chicken backs ... almost every day. She loves them and has awesome poops! 
If there is extra meat on it she will use her front teeth and canines to pull at the meat, this had made her teeth SO white


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

sozzle said:


> Thanks for that MollyWoppy, I am hopeless at using correct term for dog's teeth so have just looked it up to make sure and yes Stanley's lower canines on the inside look brownish and stained even though he has boney meals everyday. I don't know anyone who brushes their dog's teeth, is it an American thing?. The rest of his teeth look pretty good considering greyhounds are notorious for NOT having good teeth and he did have a dental before we got him in Feb. I am not too worried though but he does have some enamel missing from his little front teeth Incisors? according to my husband. I always look at other people's dog's teeth now and most have really white ones and these people are not raw feeders, so maybe it is luck, breed or they like to chew toys or something? I'm not sure. I know genetics probably comes into it aswell. This is a subject I have been wondering about for a while now and will read with interest.


Maybe it is an american thing. We are told to brush our dogs teeth daily if we can.. That didn't fly in this household because Noodles is such a biatch but bones work!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Filth said:


> Horse meat is known as very healthy one. We feed it to our dogs, and they love it. It is really strong, so we usually mix it with beef. However, it is not that easy to find it here in Belgrade(capital of Serbia) since they sell it only few places in the city.
> 
> I have eaten it as well. Most of the doctors here recommend it as a best meat. I tried it as a horse sausages(which are actually half beef half horse) and it has a great, strong taste. So in general it is stronger than beef, but it stills tastes good. I also ate horse meat goulash, and it tastes very good.
> 
> It is around 1 am over here, I'm gonna go to bed now, talk to you tomorrow.


Thanks 

I've always been so interested in the taste, and texture, and health benefits of it as people generally see them as companion animals over here, i've only heard a few stories of people eating them. I'm always one to try something at least once... well to a point! :lol:


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

I believe (not certain) it is illegal for horses to be farmed and slaughtered in the USA. I believe it is legal, though, to buy a horse yourself and take it to a butcher... Not entirely sure. It'd be expensive, though.


----------



## Oso (Oct 6, 2011)

Cliffdog said:


> I believe (not certain) it is illegal for horses to be farmed and slaughtered in the USA. I believe it is legal, though, to buy a horse yourself and take it to a butcher... Not entirely sure. It'd be expensive, though.




Yes it is 100% illegal to slaughter horses for food consumption in the USA. They just closed down the last horse slaughterhouse not to long ago. I dont know the laws on you having a butcher slaughter a horse for food consumption though, that might be illegal too. Such as slaughtering a cat to eat. People in the USA consider horses to be higher than other farm animals and we dont eat them for food because they "helped us conquer this country" etc. Doesnt make much sense because without the cows and sheep, chickens and goats.. I doubt we would have made it to far..

I know you can get horse meat in Mexico though, they still slaughter and eat them I believe. 

As for the canine teeth things, I noticed my dog was getting build up on his canines as well, even though he was eating RMBs a few times a week. I just went out and bought a regular tooth brush from the 99cent store and after his meals I take him to the bathroom and with just water brush his teeth. I get so much stuck food particles out of his mouth doing that, and I spend a few seconds on each canine making sure I brush it well around the gum line and his build up is gone now. 
I brush his teeth about once a day, some days I forget but usually its at least one time a day.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Cliffdog said:


> I believe (not certain) it is illegal for horses to be farmed and slaughtered in the USA. I believe it is legal, though, to buy a horse yourself and take it to a butcher... Not entirely sure. It'd be expensive, though.


It's illegal to slaughter. It's not illegal to pack them into trailers and ship them to Mexico to be slaughtered and sent to Europe. 

They should just be allowed to be slaughtered here - the shipping to Mexico and holding for slaughter is a cruel process. Alot of it is individuals driving around the country, buying perfectly healthy horses. And horses don't stand travel even as well as cattle do.

Funny that euthanized animals are perfectly ok to put in dog food, but horse meat is illegal.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

raw chicken/pork bones. Pearly whites!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

flippedstars said:


> Dental health is going to vary by breed...even if fed a perfect PMR diet, some dogs will still need a little extra 'help'...I suggest buying a toothbrush, some enzymatic toothpaste, and some Petzlife dental spray. Once a day give those teeth a good scrub and double check the teeth at the very back are staying clean on their own as well. It certainly won't hurt! I have to brush all 7 of my dog's teeth every single day to keep their mouths truly healthy...it bothers me that PMR people often think they don't have to do anything additional for dental health when really it truly varies by breed. The smaller a muzzle is or the tighter lipped a dog, the higher the likelyhood they will need extra help. Sure PMR does most of the work but these ARE human created breeds, there has been no natural selection for the most part in their design, and the reality is, while their digestive track is 'all wolf' and their teeth often represent the wolve's teeth in smaller or larger sizes, they AREN'T the teeth of a wolf and it is our responsibility to care for them.


What really bothers me is when people assume that raw feeders stop looking at and regularly caring for their dogs teeth. I check my dogs' teeth every couple of days to check that the tartar is truly remaining gone. As they have not been on PMR long enough for it to be 100% gone there is still SOME but there is less and less every time I check. He also happens to be a tight lipped breed. I have a tight lipped and a loose lipped. 

I'm not sure why you are even insulting PMR feeders... We have never said that feeding PMR means that your dog will never have plaque again. 

And why does your dog only have 7 teeth? "all 7 of my dog's teeth"...
Or do you have 7 dogs which would be "all 7 of my dogs' teeth"

I PROMISE that I am not trying to be the grammar police. I am in no position to do so since my grammar can be atrocious. I am honestly wondering if you have 7 dogs or a dog with 7 teeth.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Filth said:


> Horse meat is known as very healthy one. We feed it to our dogs, and they love it. It is really strong, so we usually mix it with beef. However, it is not that easy to find it here in Belgrade(capital of Serbia) since they sell it only few places in the city.
> 
> I have eaten it as well. Most of the doctors here recommend it as a best meat. I tried it as a horse sausages(which are actually half beef half horse) and it has a great, strong taste. So in general it is stronger than beef, but it stills tastes good. I also ate horse meat goulash, and it tastes very good.
> 
> It is around 1 am over here, I'm gonna go to bed now, talk to you tomorrow.


I don't think I could eat horse. I had one and would love to have one again (as a pet). To me, they are as much a part of the family as a dog or cat. Although I feel the same way about goats but wouldn't hesitate to feed one to my dogs... I don't know. I have mixed feelings about feeding horses. I LOVE horses and they, along with orcas and dogs, are one of my 3 favorite animals. Haha... If I could buy it somewhere already dead and cut up I probably would though.


----------



## Oso (Oct 6, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> What really bothers me is when people assume that raw feeders stop looking at and regularly caring for their dogs teeth. I check my dogs' teeth every couple of days to check that the tartar is truly remaining gone. As they have not been on PMR long enough for it to be 100% gone there is still SOME but there is less and less every time I check. He also happens to be a tight lipped breed. I have a tight lipped and a loose lipped.
> 
> I'm not sure why you are even insulting PMR feeders... We have never said that feeding PMR means that your dog will never have plaque again.
> 
> ...


Maybe its a Xolo? LOL

Or old or just a dog born with no teeth *shrugs* I know I had a chi born with no bottom jaw and no teeth on the top jaw at all, so its possible. 

I dont get why he is hating on people who feed raw, their dogs teeth are probably healthier on any given day than a kibble only dog, but I feed kibble and brush my dogs teeth almost daily, I hate people who assume things about other people. I know I look in my dog AND cats mouth daily. I will continue doing so no matter what I feed. It gives you a look at your pets overall health.
Just like I give them a once over every day and look at their feet, teeth, eyes, ears etc. If your a good pet owner you check and look at your pets, regardless of what you feed.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i didn't get that as hating. he just said it bothered him. i would think he's allowed to be bothered....

in the meantime, i have a pug whose bite leaves something to be desired, who, when i got him, needed a dental...and within a month of being fed a species appropriate diet according to me....his teeth are pearly white. 

i check my dogs every day, because bubba is a pug and because malia is 12.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

i wonder when all this teeth brushing became fashionable. I have the vet check their teeth when we go to see her, just like I've done my whole life. If they needed a cleaning, I got the cleaning. 

I never heard of brushing a dog's teeth until about a year ago.


----------



## Imgliniel (Sep 1, 2011)

I just want to chime in on the horse meat thing, being a horse person with 2 in the backyard and actively involved in horse rescue.

Ok, on a personal level I don't think any animal should never be used or only be used for food. So I have no inherant "heck no!" about horsemeat, or dogmeat, or any meat. TREATMENT of the animal is key to me, meat animals deserve respect caring treatment and quick painless slaughter. If you have questions on my beliefs feel free to ask.

That being said, here is the thing about american horsemeat. It is not safe, period. Simple reason, there is no tracking of what drugs the horse is given in it's lifetime prior to slaughter. In Europe where more horsemeat is eaten horses have a passport listing what drugs have been admisnistered and the ones who have gotten potentially harmful to people ones cannot be legally slaughtered for human consumption. There are several routine drugs given to horses that stay in the muscles and meat for a long time and pose some serious health issues for people. The first and foremost being Bute. It is basically asprin for horses but can cause anemia and death in people. It is banned in any animal going into the food chain (can't be used on cows, pigs, etc) for this reason. It was being used in dairy cattle until it was found in the milk then totally banned. My vet for my horses has told me stories about racetrack grooms who not knowing how it affected humans took some themselves for muscle aches and died as a result. I don't know how it would affect dogs, but frankley I would not risk it. Most horses going to slaughter in Mexico are peoples elderly competition or injured or otherwise no longer desirable horses and most of them have probably had this drug. Heck, I bet alot of them had a huge dose right before going to auction to try and make them look sound (not limping or sore for you non horse people lol) so they might get more money for the horse.

So yeah, there is the fyi on that. I would not trust any horsemeat in the North American continent just on that matter alone.

Also, I don't doubt horses end up in dog food, when you have to put a horse down, one option for disposal is hauling to a rendering plant, and we know where things go from there.


----------



## Oso (Oct 6, 2011)

xellil said:


> i wonder when all this teeth brushing became fashionable. I have the vet check their teeth when we go to see her, just like I've done my whole life. If they needed a cleaning, I got the cleaning.
> 
> I never heard of brushing a dog's teeth until about a year ago.


Thats a good question. I dont know, I know it only became popular within the last little while, but my family has been brushing dogs teeth for a while. When I got my boy I refused to have "that dog" who had the foul breath that I wouldnt even want breathing near my face lol I waited until he lost his puppy teeth and then went to the dollar store and got him his own tooth brush! lol that was before I knew about giving the RMBs to help with it and it kept him fresh and clean and now with the RMBs his mouth is better than most peoples!

I love it, because my dog can sneak a kiss on my face and its now "Oooh Gawwd EWWWW" *runs to wash face with soap* like some peoples dogs. My Grandmother is going to start giving her Yorkie herd RMBs to make their teeth nice! She was admiring Bears breath and how white his teeth were and that got us talking and she was so happy to finally have a way to clean her pups teeth without having to pay and arm and a leg at the vet.


----------

